# Port of Teignmouth



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

Just back from a week's holiday in Shaldon, across the estuary of the River Teign from Teignmouth ( South Devon, UK ). I was surprised at the amount of shipping traffic into the port -seven cargo vessels in the week - but even more surprised at the size of some of them. Biggest was ARKLOW RAIDER at 4,530dwt ( photo in the gallery). It seems a very, very tight channel entrance, with a 90-degree turn just after the narrowest part and yacht moorings everywhere except the buoyed fairway, then the vessel has to be swung through 180 degrees to lie alongside the berths. The little scraper dredger seemed to be working every day at the edges of the channel.
Has anyone on the forum ever sailed in there on a cargo vessel? Is it really as tight as it looks? And can anyone tell me the biggest vessel that has ever berthed at Teignmouth?


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

*Teignmouth*

I've stopped posting generally but I'm happy to pm you the info if you wish.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Dagnammit! Dont tell me the CIA are after you as well?
AB


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Been to Teignmouth a few times including spending a christmas there (due to bad weather which closed the port). Usually went there on the 1000 ton class but did go there on the 3000 tonners a few times usually to load ball clay for Setsalino in Portugal.Cheers janthull


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

IO have seen people walk across (wade) the entrance at low water. Anything with deep draught would have to wait for the top of the tide.
The channel is very narrow at the entrance. how the pilots manage to turn them in the short space they have is great watch. Fair play the pilots they do a grand job.


----------

